# Same picture on two different breeder's web site



## MarcieK (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,
I have been searching to find my forever Maltese. In my search I have visited several breeder's web site. Today I saw the same Maltese dog (exactly the same picture) on two different breeder's website. Is that alarming?
I have attached the picture in question. This maltese is really pettit and cute but I am not sure why two different breeders would post the same picture.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This would depend - if it was a 'not reputable breeder' and a 'reputable breeder' who both have this pic up, I would say it belongs to the reputable breeder.

I did a reverse image search and found it on California cuddles - this is not a breeder I would look at for a puppy, if it were me. Can you post the other breeder?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, unethical breeders steal pictures from legitimate breeders website all the time. We have even had pictures of our Maltese stolen here on SM and used without our permission.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Marcie, please only consider a rescue, or a Malt from an AMA code of ethics breeder. Don't waste your time with the rest.

American Maltese Association


----------



## MarcieK (Jun 20, 2007)

That is so sad.. The other website is storybook maltese.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Avoid any breeder that advertises 'teacup' puppies. huge red flag and so is bragging about 'grand sired' champion puppies. Neither of these breeders appear to be show breeders but I also did not look too closely at their websites. 

You are right - definitely the same photo but neither are breeders I would feel comfortable working with.


----------



## MarcieK (Jun 20, 2007)

Ballerta Maltese - I noticed that you are on the American Maltese Association org website as a reputable breeder. Do you currently have a maltese female puppy? :w00t:
May I ask how much they go for from a reputable breeder like you?
Thank you


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

MarcieK said:


> Ballerta Maltese - I noticed that you are on the American Maltese Association org website as a reputable breeder. Do you currently have a maltese female puppy? :w00t:
> May I ask how much they go for from a reputable breeder like you?
> Thank you


Stacy is a wonderful Maltese show breeder who can help you find your forever Maltese. You are very fortunate to have many wonderful breeders in California. If you can attend a show where Stacy is showing, I know she will guide you. You will also have lots of fun!

I'd suggest you visit our Breeders section and read the stickies so you know how to find a reputable breeder, what to expect to pay, etc.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am just butting in to say that I have seen pictures that were obviously stolen too. I think it is okay for you to ask us if we think a breeder is reputable or not. Of course, I would jump at a chance to have one of Stacey's gorgeous babies, if I had the ability to have one more dog. But, Stacey (one of the reasons I love her) does not have a big breeding program. It took a long time, but I, like many other members know a lot about Maltese breeders. Please feel free to consult us on any breeders you are considering.


----------

